# State of the Art Snow Suit



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

:surprise:

Yup. That'll work.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG!!! :huh: 

Those things look like they belong in Vegas on stage with Siegfried and Roy!!! NOT on the slopes!! :facepalm3:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> OMG!!! :huh:
> 
> Those things look like they belong in Vegas on stage with Siegfried and Roy!!! NOT on the slopes!! :facepalm3:


Pretty much the sad thing is if someone bought this for me and gave a fifth of captain I would rock it all day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd rock it. Really, why not? They are fun, snowboarding is fun....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

As long as you can ski/ride, then rock what you want! It's like golf, the better you are, the more acceptable it is to dress like a pimp while you do it.


----------

